# The Little Rhody Bottle Club  7-13-2019



## texkev (May 15, 2019)

13 July 13, 2019 on a Saturday in Richmond, Rhode Island 


The Little Rhody Bottle Club 


9:00 am to 2:00 pm. Free set up for all! 
Free coffee, donuts and pizza for all participants. 


Bring your own tables! 


Jules Antique Center
320 Kingstown
Richmond, Rhode Island 
William Rose sierramadre@comcast.net


----------

